# Tonight's Cheesecakes



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

-------


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Is that ****ing huckleberry?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Is that ****ing huckleberry?


i hope so...

either way, they look fantastic as always Tony.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Is that ****ing huckleberry?


Blueberry---the other is double chocolate peanut butter


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

avitti said:


> Blueberry


Oh thank god... I have a busy weekend planned and flying into Jersey to steal a cheesecake didn't fit in.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

You got some talent brother! Those look delicious and from what I have heard they taste even better than they look! Maybe you should do a recipe book!? That way I can make one for my girls (who hate everything about cigars and smoking) and after they enjoy it I can tell them "HAHAHA...that recipe came from a cigar smoker!!!!" and they will go "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" and then the camera will pull back and the world will explode.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

meatcake said:


> You got some talent brother! Those look delicious and from what I have heard they taste even better than they look! Maybe you should do a recipe book!? That way I can make one for my girls (who hate everything about cigars and smoking) and after they enjoy it I can tell them "HAHAHA...that recipe came from a cigar smoker!!!!" and they will go "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" and then the camera will pull back and the world will explode.


there should be some recipes on here in older threads---what you looking for????????/


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> -------


Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Is that ****ing huckleberry?


I'll be your Huckleberry!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Is that ****ing huckleberry?





J. Drew said:


> I'll be your Huckleberry!


Try this...










But seriously, Tony, those look INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

avitti said:


> the other is double chocolate peanut butter


Wait... Peanut butter & cheesecake? Are you a wizard?


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn... Why am I so hungry all of a sudden? Good stuff brotha!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

avitti said:


> there should be some recipes on here in older threads---what you looking for????????/


Raspberry/Chocolate
Key Lime
coffee/caramel!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Raspberry/Chocolate
> Key Lime
> coffee/caramel!



View attachment 73555


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

here's a little helpful hints

PREHEAT OVEN 350 DEGREES
GREASE SPRINGFORM PAN THEN WRAP IN ALUMINUM
PANS ARE BETWEEN 9-10 INCH SPRINGFORM
FOOD PROCESSOR FOR ALL INGREDIENTS
DIVIDED WILL MEAN 1/2 OF THE INGREDIENT AT A TIME
INGREDIENTS WILL BE PLACED IN ORDER TO BE PLACED IN PROCESSOR
CRUSTS WILL BE -COOKIES PROCESSED WITH SUGAR THEN ADDED TO MELTED BUTTER THEN PRESSED INTO PAN
ALL CHEESECAKE ARE PLACED IN WATER BATH= PUT A ROASTING PAN IN THE OVEN RIGHT BEFORE YOU'RE READY TO BAKE CAKE-PLACE SPRINGFORN IN ROASTING PAN -THEN ADD HOT WATER TO ROASTING PAN-WATER SHOULD REACH CLOSE TO HALF WAY UP SPRING FORM
ALL CAKES SHOULD BE LEFT IN OVEN WITH OVEN OFF FOR 30 MINUTES WITH OVEN DOOR AJAR
ALL CAKES SHOULD BE LEFT ON COUNTER TO COOL FOR 2 HOURS-A SHARP KNIFE WILL BE USED TO RUN AROUND THE EDGE AFTER 10 MINUTES ON COUNTER TO SEPARATE CAKE FROM PAN-THEN AGAIN BEFORE PLACING IN FRIDGE-ONCE IN FRIDGE UNLOCK THE SPRING
ON REMOVING FROM FRIDGE ONCE AGAIN USE THE KNIFE TO SEPARATE-PUSH THE BOTTOM OF PAN THROUGH THE RING TO UN-MOLD
I REALLY DON'T LIKE TYPING


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm dying over here for some cheescake


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

avitti said:


> here's a little helpful hints
> 
> PREHEAT OVEN 350 DEGREES
> GREASE SPRINGFORM PAN THEN WRAP IN ALUMINUM
> ...


I have a similar recipe, actually.

GO TO STORE.
BUY CHEESECAKE.
EAT CHEESECAKE.

Seriously though, that seems like an awful lot of work.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude this Smurf has a serious fetish for peanut butter cups...you freaking realize that youve just pushed me over the edge with that double chocolate peanut butter cheesecake???

OMG...ive got a knife in one hand and a fork in the other and I can't stop rocking back and forth...do you realize how hard it is to type on an iPhone with both hands full???!!!

Between this, and the cannoli cream you've been making you've sent this Smurf into fantasy dessert paradise...it's like "My Blue Heaven" without Steve Martin...


----------

